# 2012-2013 dove hunting sign up thread



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im in :cool2: 400 rounds ready to go =)


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in also. 400 rounds ready to go? You must be a better shot than me.....heck, I need close to a 1,000:tongue:


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm definetly in!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ill play, turns out I do have an alright dove spot. pshh. I have 15 loads ready to bring :wink:


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

anyone else wanna play?


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll play


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Im in Remington 1100 is ready to rock


----------



## Jensen12 (May 18, 2012)

Im in.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

IM in


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

In!


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

In for me. I've been hunting doves for over 45 years.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

i would, but here in mass you cant hunt doves because they are a symbol of peace


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

in but i thought there was already a sign up thread.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

MAbowhunter11 said:


> i would, but here in mass you cant hunt doves because they are a symbol of peace


Your kidding right?


----------



## Tanner98 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sign me up!


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

any body else wanna play im closing the thread tommarow


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Is there another thread that goes with this one?


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah like a score thread?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I never signed up for this but I went the other day and got 13 but I dont have picture evidence.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

flynh97 said:


> Yeah like a score thread?


yep


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Your kidding right?


wish i was


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

14 Saturday 26 Sunday


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

ok i will


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> 14 Saturday 26 Sunday


Sweet! Whats yalls limit?!


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

this will just be the score thread too and you guys dont need picture evidence its fine.. but guys be honest please. i killed 15 on saturday thats a limit!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

texashoghunter said:


> Sweet! Whats yalls limit?!


15a day but I had my friends were hunting with me and I didn't go over 15


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

deerhunter 13 said:


> this will just be the score thread too and you guys dont need picture evidence its fine.. but guys be honest please. i killed 15 on saturday thats a limit!!!


In that case 11 Saturday, 15 Sunday, and 1 monday That is my totals


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

6 yesturday 5 today


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

They aren't flying very well here, 8 opening weekend.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ive gotten 4!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I got 4 more this evening


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Well I'm out this morning hopefully some show.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm up to 9 haha


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Popped 17 this morning, 15 regular 2 Eurasians!


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

i killed seven today


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i would but we dont have alot of dove around here. ill check with my dad and see if he has any good spots and ill get back to ya


----------

